# Replace Bad HD- No Tivo.bak file SVR2000



## rogerfixit (Jul 25, 2006)

Need to replace the hard dirve in Sony SVR2000. I have MFS Tools but I cannot make a Tivo.Bak file since the drive does not work.
I can blank the replacement drive with KillDrive but all of the instructions reference setting up the replacement with the Tivo.bak file.
Can I get a blank drive to work and what do I enter in MFSTools to 'format' the drive for Tivo.
Thanx


----------



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

The instantcake software does not require a tivo.bak file. There are also some people here who might share such a file with you.


----------



## rogerfixit (Jul 25, 2006)

If someone has such a file, advise. Thanx


----------



## freakfactory (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

rogerfixit said:


> If someone has such a file, advise. Thanx


You got Mail!


----------



## mtcabral (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello, I mistakenly overwrote my tivo.bak file and now my primary drive is dead. Can you possibly point me to a starter image I can use for a new drive? My model is S2 TCD540040.

Thank you!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is no "starter" image, at least that is supported here. You need a full backup image.


----------



## mtcabral (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the response! I've seen lots of posts with folks asking for the backup image for their model and getting them via PM or an FTP site. Can anyone help me out there?

Thanks!


----------



## mtcabral (Feb 16, 2005)

All set here, I went with Instant Cake, $20 well spent. Drive was re-imaged in < 5 min, followed by CLEAR/DELETE EVERYTHING, then re-run of GUIDED SET UP. Piece of, well, cake!

Thanks!
Mike


----------

